# Eyebrows



## nemo_astro (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello all-

I'm new to the forum, and to posting in general, but I have a question for you all.

I have a two year old chocolate Havanese - my first - and he's a WONDERFUL boy. I was wondering what anyone knows about leaving a "fall" of hair over the eyes to protect them from the sun. I know Havanese are prone to cataracts, and wonder if the groomer should be leaving these untrimmed. I keep asking her to do this, and when I pick him up, there are his huge (cute) eyes blinking up at me.

Should the eyebrows be left to fall over the eyes, and if so, how do you know how much to leave so that they can still see?

Any guidance would be much appreciated, and thanks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I like a little shaggy look over the eyes myself. But, I also like to see the eyes too (my favorite part)....so, I usually end of thinning the bangs a little just so I can see the eyes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You can do it either way.... Having hair over their eyes neither causes nor prevents cataracts. Some cataracts (the bad ones) are genetic. Others, are a normal part of the aging process in old dogs, just like humans. Most of us who don't cut our Hav's hair keep it up out of their faces in a pony tail with no ill effects at all! 

So do what you want, and have him trimmed the way you like it best!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Do not say "fall" to a groomer for a Havanese. A fall is what a wheaten terrier and Kerry blue terrier have, where basically the hair between the eyes is left to grow out and onto the bridge of the nose, and there are side cuts so the dog can kind of see. Better to say leave long bangs to..
Specify to where. That is like telling the groomer you want your dog to have a "clean face", the groomer will shave the face like a poodle. Most groomers will get it if you dont really mean the technical grooming terminology, but you never know. For a groomer that you've never used, you kind of have to treat it like "how to groom my dog for dummies."


----------



## nemo_astro (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone! I've started trimming (or not trimming) my little guy's eyebrows myself. He's a very good boy and stands still anyway, so why not? I have some blunt nose scissors, and so far so good, and investing in some thinning scissors sounds like a good idea. 

This was my first post, and you all made me feel so welcome-thanks!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. We'd love a picture of your little fellow!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay. I have a stupid question. Where are the "eyebrows"? I know....above the eyes, but how do I tell the eyebrows from the bangs from the rest of the hair on her head? 

I've been trying for EVER to grow Lucy's head/face hair out after a very bad attempt to obtain the spiky look talked about on this forum. There seems to be a row of hair that I have to add a tiny bit of vasoline to in order to get it to somewhat lay over to the sides of her face. Are those her eyebrows?


----------

